# Missouri 2012 whitetail hunt



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I haven't posted on here for a while but this trip was so special I thought I'd share. Hope you enjoy.

A year ago my buddy sold me on a Missouri whitetail hunt. Something I had little interest in until my buddy told me about it. 
Fast forward a year and I'm driving through rolling farm country encroaching on hardwoods. Right away I see the appeal. We roll into our "camp" a fully equipped double wide trailer I.e. washer/dryer, satellite, shower and microwave, about 2 am after a fiasco filled road trip that resulted in us renting a mini van in Kearney, Nebraska. 
We woke up early to this view of what I call whitetailville. [attachment=12:214g9ggv]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1352659537.427186.jpg[/attachment:214g9ggv]

I got my first look at whitetail as we entered the woods to hang tree stands. Just like on tv you could track their escape through the woods by following the huge white flag dodging through the woods. There was a good feeling in the woods. [attachment=11:214g9ggv]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1352659677.858070.jpg[/attachment:214g9ggv]
My first few sits in the stands were eventful. I had several close calls with decent bucks and a few does. They were awesome to watch. Some of my views:[attachment=10:214g9ggv]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1352659785.641188.jpg[/attachment:214g9ggv]
[attachment=9:214g9ggv]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1352659820.038648.jpg[/attachment:214g9ggv]
Monday evening rolled around and I was heading to a stand that has better luck in the morning. At the last minute I made a snap decision to sit the "Mennonite" stand. Something felt right about it. The stand sits in the top corner of the property near a Mennonite stand. It serves as a major crossing. 
I climbed in my stand, hung my bow, took off my pack and sat down only to see deer coming in. I wasn't even close to ready. I carefully got things ready as 5 does were moving out of range to the west. They were being pushed hard by a mature 8 point. He walked/ran by at 30 yards but never offered a shot. At this point I had an arrow knocked and my release was clipped to my string. Before another minute passed a small doe was coming straight to my tree. She veered past my stand and I waited for the buck I was certain would follow. I was stoked to see a big mature buck come in. I drew back as he passed a thicket. I found my spot on him and waited for him to step into my lane. He stopped at 20 yds slightly quartered away. I squeezed one off and watched my arrow bury in a good spot. He boogied out and got out of sight pretty quick. After giving him an hour, I headed out. The blood was easy to follow. It was the color of Sirachi sauce and was everywhere. Unfortunately he ran through a gate and onto others property. There is to be no trespassing in those parts. They prosecute aggressively. I went and got the land owner. He got permission and escorted me in to find the buck. He went less then 100 yds beyond the gate. [attachment=8:214g9ggv]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1352660557.250129.jpg[/attachment:214g9ggv]
[attachment=7:214g9ggv]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1352660574.903257.jpg[/attachment:214g9ggv]
[attachment=6:214g9ggv]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1352660589.434142.jpg[/attachment:214g9ggv]

I will be back next year. If you ever get a chance to hunt whiteys, get on it. [attachment=5:214g9ggv]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1352660638.321919.jpg[/attachment:214g9ggv][attachment=4:214g9ggv]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1352660652.576801.jpg[/attachment:214g9ggv][attachment=3:214g9ggv]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1352660665.879839.jpg[/attachment:214g9ggv][attachment=1:214g9ggv]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1352660690.222264.jpg[/attachment[attachment=1]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1352660703.566589.jpg[/attachment:214g9ggv]
^^^the back straps from my buck. [attachment=0:214g9ggv]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1352660738.599738.jpg[/attachment:214g9ggv]

]


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome story Idiot with a bow. You look like the guy that I have heard doing Pod Casts about archery and such.  I am very glad that it all went together for you. I am excited to see your Utah Muley that is "coming soon". It's been fun following your adventures!


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats Brian, don't know much about them but that ****** looks pretty dang nice!!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Excellent! Looks like good times! 8)


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Very Nice Brian, looks like a blast!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations! Nice story and pics.

I'm an Illinois guy but my biggest whitetail buck is from Missouri; Unionville.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Your SKREWED!!! You have been bitten by the whitetail bug now and there is NO cure!

Nice buck bro!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Congratulations, awesome story and pics, thanks for sharing.

I would love to do that, tell us a little more of the acctual aquiring of the tag and place to hunt.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

maybe I should have gone with Damon this year! Did you get any pics of the deer that fell victim to EHD?  Congrats on a nice whitetail...I'm sure you'll be after them again next year if you have anything to say about it!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I will step over my own mother to get back there next year. All the tags were over the counter. $225 got me two any deer tags, an antler less tag and a turkey tag. We payed a trespass fee to hunt a land owners farm. We had about 400 acres for three of us archery hunters to share.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> maybe I should have gone with Damon this year! Did you get any pics of the deer that fell victim to EHD? Congrats on a nice whitetail...I'm sure you'll be after them again next year if you have anything to say about it!


I think Damon got a few. There was quite a bit of carnage from that disease.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice buck and congrats.


----------



## PaleHorse1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Congrats on a great buck! Your story has me wanting to try hunting whitetails even more!


----------

